
The case of the 500-mile email - samber
http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html
======
nmstoker
Nice for those who haven't seen it but this has been on here lots of times
previously over the last 12 years:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=500+mile+email](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=500+mile+email)

